# Stranger Things Staffel 4: Zweite Netflix-Serie, die 1 Milliarde Sehstunden erreicht



## PCGH-Redaktion (6. Juli 2022)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Stranger Things Staffel 4: Zweite Netflix-Serie, die 1 Milliarde Sehstunden erreicht*

					Bei Netflix ist derzeit die vierte Staffel der Science-Fiction-Mysteryserie Stranger Things zu sehen. Und das scheinbar überaus erfolgreich. Denn die neuen Folgen konnten unlängst 1,15 Milliarden Sehstunden anhäufen. Damit ist die Show jedoch derzeit nur die zweitmeistgesehene Netflix-Staffel aller Zeiten.

					Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.

__ Zurück zum Artikel: *Stranger Things Staffel 4: Zweite Netflix-Serie, die 1 Milliarde Sehstunden erreicht*


----------



## Quake2008 (6. Juli 2022)

Gut Squid Game hat auch mehr Folgend als Stranger things.


----------



## MarcHammel (7. Juli 2022)

Quake2008 schrieb:


> Gut Squid Game hat auch mehr Folgend als Stranger things.


Eigentlich nicht, nein. Squid Game hat 9 Folgen. Stranger Things Staffel 4 hat 9 Folgen. 

Abgesehen davon tut das eigentlich nichts zur Sache.


----------



## Quake2008 (7. Juli 2022)

MarcHammel schrieb:


> Eigentlich nicht, nein. Squid Game hat 9 Folgen. Stranger Things Staffel 4 hat 9 Folgen.
> 
> Abgesehen davon tut das eigentlich nichts zur Sache.


Ah ok,  hatte mehr in Erinnerung.  Aber haste Recht, vereinfacht gesagt, ob man auf 10 Sehstunden durch 5 Folgen oder 2 kommt ist erstmal egal.


----------



## JoM79 (7. Juli 2022)

Stranger Things hat ja mit den 9 Folgen auch deutlich mehr Laufzeit. 
Allein die letzten beiden Folgen haben ja schon 4 Stunden.


----------

